# Runner up in Best Finish! So pleased



## fethead

Hi Folks. A quick thanks to Slim's Detailing for the prize and Trophy. A shout out to the show organisers for making it the biggest Waxstock yet. It was great fun and many deals to be had from helpful detailing suppliers.

This was my 4th time at the show and my first at entering the Arrive and Shine section. I wasn't hoping for anything but came runner up in Best Finish.

Heres my car with our trophy in front. A big thanks to all those I met on the day at 7am in the morning.


----------



## muzzer

Well done, you've done youself proud there :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Well done, bud. Beautiful car!!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Valverjunky

Looked well mate.


----------



## Stu Mac

Great effort mate, car looks great


----------



## Bill58

Your car looks superb!


----------



## indianbelters

Well done mate. BMW looked awesome! 
I was the one who won it with the a4


----------



## TonyH38

Congratulations car looks great


----------



## fethead

indianbelters said:


> Well done mate. BMW looked awesome!
> I was the one who won it with the a4


Nice one fella. Your car was flawless. You have set a high standard for us all next year. Congratulations on winning Best Finish. Top job.

Richard


----------



## TheMilko2905

Nice one, it’s a cracking example of perfect detailing


----------



## sm81

Wow. What products you used?


----------



## J306TD

Wow that looks amazing. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim's

Congratulations!


----------



## MrPassat

Congrats, very well done.
Your car looks great and all the time and effort you must have put in has paid off.


----------



## fethead

sm81 said:


> Wow. What products you used?


A variety of Tac system, Koch Chemie, Carchem, Infinity wax, M&K, Scholl Concepts, Kirkland Micro's and Paragon Microfibre! Not many really!!

Richard


----------



## chongo

Congrats bud:thumb: lovely finish :argie:


----------



## K777mk2

Nice one.
It is very shiny.


----------



## CarChem

Congratulations


----------

